# Red Eyed Crocodile Skink



## Methuzela

I saw a pic of one of these in someones post and they are AWESOME looking. I want to know some more about them, diet, tank size, behaviour, tamability. Anything that would help me figure out if I want one. Also where to buy em. Pics are welcome too as always.

thanks


----------



## Methuzela

bump bump crockeeper wher you at????!?!

here's a dancing lock for inspiration...


----------



## CrocKeeper

These incredible skinks are relatively new to the hobby, 1994 was when they really started to come in. You really need to take care when setting them up to keep a close eye on parasites, and I suggest being pro-active in the fight against maladies such as protozoal infections, etc...
They are beautiful creatures and can be obtained occasionally through wholesalers.

Husbandry Notes on a Juvenile Crocodile Skink, Tribolonotus gracilis
Assoc Reptilian Amphibian Vet 7[4]:9 Winter'97 Case Report 5 Refs

Matthew J. Russell (Reptile Keeper)
Department of Herpetology, Dallas Zoological Park
- A juvenile Crocodile Skink, Tribolonotus gracilis (born 9-28-95) at the Dallas Zoo had been maintained in a clear acrylic shoebox (13 x 30 cm) and provided with a moist sphagnum moss substrate since hatching. Small holes were drilled in the side of the box for ventilation. Cork bark pieces were provided for refuge along with a piece of devil's ivy. On alternate days, the animal had been fed five two-week old domestic crickets. All food items were normally consumed within 24 hours. Osteoform (Vet-A-Mix, Osteoform) was lightly sprinkled on the crickets twice weekly for calcium supplementation. Water was provided in a small bowl that was approximately 1 cm deep. The enclosure was serviced daily for routine husbandry, but care was taken not to handle this animal excessively. The literature suggests that T. gracilis in the field have not been reported to bask. The secretive nature of this species suggested that an ultraviolet light source would not be utilized and therefore one was not provided for this individual. On August 6, 1996, this specimen presented with apparent rapid onset lethargy, anorexia, ataxia and a compromised righting reflex. Dermal ulcerations were also found and attributed to a possible bacterial build-up in the substrate and/or cricket bites resulting from the animal's inability to move or prevent attack. Soon after symptoms were discovered, a single treatment for non-specific signs of lethargy and ataxia was administered including dextrose, calcium, and multivitamins. Whole body radiographs were taken to determine bone density, but were non-diagnostic. Although a diagnosis was never made, metabolic bone disease was suspected. Following treatment, it was suspected that the original housing arrangement for this animal was unsatisfactory. Therefore, a number of changes were made. This specimen was transferred to a 9.5 L (2.5 gal.) slate-bottomed aquarium. A wired mesh (1/8 in) lid was used to secure the cage. The enclosure was elevated on one end to provide standing water and a dry area. No substrate was provided, but cork bark pieces were used for refuge. The cage was drained, cleaned and filled with fresh water on alternate days. Therapy consisted of daily exposure to an ultraviolet B source. Two Sylvania F20/T12, 350 black lights were used. This fixture was situated approximately 15 cm above the enclosure floor, but the specimen could bask as close as 10 cm from the light source. Within two days of treatment and initial therapy, the specimen appeared more alert, was observed basking and responded to movement outside the terrarium. The animal resumed feeding and defecating after one week and the skin ulcerations healed rapidly. Fifteen months later no further symptoms have been observed and no additional treatment, other than ultraviolet light, has been administered.


----------



## Methuzela

damn.

thanks man, more info than i ever could have hoped for. Looks a little too complitcated for me now tho, i am a newb in the reptile game. thanks man


----------

